# Charity Cruise/Show 26/7/08



## TURBO4NI (May 27, 2008)

Looking to get a good turnout from all websites and clubs for this worthy cause..
Get those cars shined up and on show..
Also if any of you detailers have a business we are trying to round up raffle and competition prizes for the day if you fancy donating and promoting your business..
Contact me by this means or Rocko at Bangorcruise..

Thanks

John:thumb:


----------

